# [gcompris]Erreur de segmentation(solved)

## elyes

Bonjour,

depuis qq jours, je n'arrive plus a lancer gcompris, j'ai une erreur de segmentation:

```
elyes@MyGentoo ~ $ gcompris -D

** Message: Binary relocation disabled

** (process:4709): WARNING **: exec_prefix NONE

package_data_dir         = /usr/share/games/gcompris/boards

package_skin_dir         = /usr/share/games/gcompris/boards/skins

package_menu_dir         = /usr/share/games/gcompris/boards

package_locale_dir       = /usr/share/locale

package_plugin_dir       = /usr/games/lib/gcompris

package_python_plugin_dir= /usr/share/games/gcompris/python

gcompris: gc_locale_set ''

gcompris: Requested locale '' got 'fr_FR.UTF-8'

Infos:

   Config dir '/home/elyes/.config/gcompris'

   Users dir '/home/elyes/My GCompris'

   Database '/home/elyes/.config/gcompris/gcompris_sqlite.db'

gcompris: Database /home/elyes/.config/gcompris/gcompris_sqlite.db opened

gcompris: Database Integrity ok

gcompris: Couldn't find skin file babytoy !

gcompris: No users' groups for profile Default

gcompris: No activities for profile Default

gcompris: Request get_conf : SELECT conf_key, conf_value FROM board_profile_conf WHERE profile_id=1 AND board_id=-1;

gcompris: No user, getting one from system.

gcompris: opened module /usr/games/lib/gcompris/libmenu.so with name menu

gcompris: We found the correct plugin for board  (type=menu)

gcompris: Fine, we got the gcomprisBoardMenu, xml boards parsing went fine

gcompris: opened module /usr/games/lib/gcompris/libmenu.so with name menu

gcompris: We found the correct plugin for board mouse (type=menu)

gcompris: opened module /usr/games/lib/gcompris/libpython.so with name python

gcompris: Executing import sys; sys.path.append('/usr/share/games/gcompris/python')

gcompris: pygobject_register_sinkfunc is deprecated (GtkWindow)

gcompris: pygobject_register_sinkfunc is deprecated (GtkInvisible)

gcompris: pygobject_register_sinkfunc is deprecated (GtkObject)

gcompris: pygobject_register_sinkfunc is deprecated (GtkWindow)

gcompris: pygobject_register_sinkfunc is deprecated (GtkInvisible)

gcompris: pygobject_register_sinkfunc is deprecated (GtkObject)

gcompris: board_dir: '/usr/share/games/gcompris/boards' python_plugin_dir '/usr/share/games/gcompris/python' file_name 'guessnumber'

gcompris: board_dir: '/usr/share/games/gcompris/boards' python_plugin_dir '/usr/share/games/gcompris/python' file_name 'watercycle'

gcompris: board_dir: '/usr/share/games/gcompris/boards' python_plugin_dir '/usr/share/games/gcompris/python' file_name 'pythontemplate'

gcompris: board_dir: '/usr/share/games/gcompris/boards' python_plugin_dir '/usr/share/games/gcompris/python' file_name 'gnumch'

gcompris: board_dir: '/usr/share/games/gcompris/boards' python_plugin_dir '/usr/share/games/gcompris/python' file_name 'anim'

gcompris: board_dir: '/usr/share/games/gcompris/boards' python_plugin_dir '/usr/share/games/gcompris/python' file_name 'penalty'

gcompris: board_dir: '/usr/share/games/gcompris/boards' python_plugin_dir '/usr/share/games/gcompris/python' file_name 'electric'

gcompris: board_dir: '/usr/share/games/gcompris/boards' python_plugin_dir '/usr/share/games/gcompris/python' file_name 'chat'

gcompris: board_dir: '/usr/share/games/gcompris/boards' python_plugin_dir '/usr/share/games/gcompris/python' file_name 'mosaic'

gcompris: board_dir: '/usr/share/games/gcompris/boards' python_plugin_dir '/usr/share/games/gcompris/python' file_name 'melody'

gcompris: board_dir: '/usr/share/games/gcompris/boards' python_plugin_dir '/usr/share/games/gcompris/python' file_name 'gnumch'

gcompris: board_dir: '/usr/share/games/gcompris/boards' python_plugin_dir '/usr/share/games/gcompris/python' file_name 'algorithm'

gcompris: board_dir: '/usr/share/games/gcompris/boards' python_plugin_dir '/usr/share/games/gcompris/python' file_name 'bargame'

gcompris: board_dir: '/usr/share/games/gcompris/boards' python_plugin_dir '/usr/share/games/gcompris/python' file_name 'tuxpaint'

gcompris: The board 'tuxpaint' has a configuration entry

gcompris: board_dir: '/usr/share/games/gcompris/boards' python_plugin_dir '/usr/share/games/gcompris/python' file_name 'login'

gcompris: The board 'login' has a configuration entry

gcompris: board_dir: '/usr/share/games/gcompris/boards' python_plugin_dir '/usr/share/games/gcompris/python' file_name 'searace'

gcompris: board_dir: '/usr/share/games/gcompris/boards' python_plugin_dir '/usr/share/games/gcompris/python' file_name 'ballcatch'

gcompris: board_dir: '/usr/share/games/gcompris/boards' python_plugin_dir '/usr/share/games/gcompris/python' file_name 'gnumch'

gcompris: board_dir: '/usr/share/games/gcompris/boards' python_plugin_dir '/usr/share/games/gcompris/python' file_name 'connect4'

gcompris: board_dir: '/usr/share/games/gcompris/boards' python_plugin_dir '/usr/share/games/gcompris/python' file_name 'sudoku'

gcompris: board_dir: '/usr/share/games/gcompris/boards' python_plugin_dir '/usr/share/games/gcompris/python' file_name 'gnumch'

gcompris: board_dir: '/usr/share/games/gcompris/boards' python_plugin_dir '/usr/share/games/gcompris/python' file_name 'clickanddraw'

gcompris: board_dir: '/usr/share/games/gcompris/boards' python_plugin_dir '/usr/share/games/gcompris/python' file_name 'connect4'

gcompris: board_dir: '/usr/share/games/gcompris/boards' python_plugin_dir '/usr/share/games/gcompris/python' file_name 'hexagon'

gcompris: board_dir: '/usr/share/games/gcompris/boards' python_plugin_dir '/usr/share/games/gcompris/python' file_name 'redraw'

gcompris: board_dir: '/usr/share/games/gcompris/boards' python_plugin_dir '/usr/share/games/gcompris/python' file_name 'anim'

gcompris: board_dir: '/usr/share/games/gcompris/boards' python_plugin_dir '/usr/share/games/gcompris/python' file_name 'administration'

gcompris: board_dir: '/usr/share/games/gcompris/boards' python_plugin_dir '/usr/share/games/gcompris/python' file_name 'searace'

gcompris: board_dir: '/usr/share/games/gcompris/boards' python_plugin_dir '/usr/share/games/gcompris/python' file_name 'redraw'

gcompris: board_dir: '/usr/share/games/gcompris/boards' python_plugin_dir '/usr/share/games/gcompris/python' file_name 'pythontest'

gcompris: The board 'pythontest' has a configuration entry

gcompris: board_dir: '/usr/share/games/gcompris/boards' python_plugin_dir '/usr/share/games/gcompris/python' file_name 'drawnumber'

gcompris: board_dir: '/usr/share/games/gcompris/boards' python_plugin_dir '/usr/share/games/gcompris/python' file_name 'gnumch'

gcompris: board_dir: '/usr/share/games/gcompris/boards' python_plugin_dir '/usr/share/games/gcompris/python' file_name 'followline'

gcompris: We found the correct plugin for board penalty (type=python:penalty)

gcompris: opened module /usr/games/lib/gcompris/libawele.so with name awele

gcompris: We found the correct plugin for board awele (type=awele)

gcompris: opened module /usr/games/lib/gcompris/libmissingletter.so with name missingletter

gcompris: We found the correct plugin for board missing_letter (type=missingletter)

gcompris: opened module /usr/games/lib/gcompris/libmenu.so with name menu

gcompris: We found the correct plugin for board sound_group (type=menu)

gcompris: opened module /usr/games/lib/gcompris/libpython.so with name python

gcompris: We found the correct plugin for board melody (type=python:melody)

gcompris: opened module /usr/games/lib/gcompris/libtangram.so with name tangram

gcompris: We found the correct plugin for board tangram (type=tangram)

gcompris: opened module /usr/games/lib/gcompris/libcanal_lock.so with name canal_lock

gcompris: We found the correct plugin for board canal_lock (type=canal_lock)

gcompris: opened module /usr/games/lib/gcompris/libmenu.so with name menu

gcompris: We found the correct plugin for board geometry (type=menu)

gcompris: opened module /usr/games/lib/gcompris/libpython.so with name python

gcompris: We found the correct plugin for board draw (type=python:anim)

gcompris: opened module /usr/games/lib/gcompris/libwordprocessor.so with name wordprocessor

gcompris: We found the correct plugin for board wordprocessor (type=wordprocessor)

gcompris: The screen_width=800,000000 screen_height=520,000000 ratio=1,000000

gcompris: Adding music/intro.ogg in the play list queue

gcompris: adding queue file (music/intro.ogg)

gcompris: ... get_next_sound_to_play : music/intro.ogg

gcompris:   fx_play music/intro.ogg

gcompris:    uri 'file:///usr/share/games/gcompris/boards/music/intro.ogg'

gcompris: GCompris got the 11 signal, starting exit procedure

Erreur de segmentation
```

mon emerge --info:

```
elyes@MyGentoo ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.25 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.1, glibc-2.12.1-r3, 2.6.36-zen1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-zen1-i686-Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_CPU_2.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 19 Dec 2010 17:15:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.3 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1, 3.1.3

dev-util/ccache:     3.1.3

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.3

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.8

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.21

sys-devel/gcc:       4.5.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:      3.82

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA dlj-1.1 sun-bcla-java-vm AdobeFlash-10.1"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps=y"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news nodoc parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo "

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/hardened-development /usr/local/portage/layman/x11 /usr/local/portage/layman/vdr-devel /usr/local/portage/local-overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa bash-completion berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cupsddk cxx dbus dri dts dvb dvd dvdr dvdread dxr3 emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac gdbm gdu gif gnutls gpm gtk hardened iconv java jpeg jpeg2k lame lcms ldap libnotify lock mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pae pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support quicktime readline scanner sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd theora thunar tiff truetype udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vdr vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XFCE_PLUGINS="menu trash logout" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

voila un emerge -pvD gcompris:

```
elyes@MyGentoo ~ $ emerge -pvD gcompris

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] games-kids/gcompris-9.2.2  USE="python -debug -gnet" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

j'ai "re-emerger" gcompris mais cela n'a pas résolu le problème.

si vous avez une piste je suis preneur  :Smile: 

MerciLast edited by elyes on Sat Dec 25, 2010 9:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

```
revdep-rebuild
```

Ceci devrait aider probablement.

Je vois que ça plante sur un "ogg", il y a eu une mise à jour de libogg récement... Peut-être que cela vient de là. En tous cas, ce genre de problème devrait être détecté par revdep-rebuild

----------

## elyes

Salut,

merci pour la piste.

revdep-rebuild ne trouve rien de cassé:

```
elyes@MyGentoo ~ $ revdep-rebuild --library /usr/lib/libogg.so.0.7.1 

 * You are not superuser. Adding --pretend to emerge options.

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries using /usr/lib/libogg.so.0.7.1

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking 

[ 100% ]                 

 * There are no dynamic links to /usr/lib/libogg.so.0.7.1... All done. 

elyes@MyGentoo ~ $ 
```

et sans l'option --library cela ne donne rien non plus:

```
elyes@MyGentoo ~ $ revdep-rebuild 

 * You are not superuser. Adding --pretend to emerge options.

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 100% ]                 

 * Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.
```

par contre quand je fais un emerge -puvND j'ai ceci:

```
elyes@MyGentoo ~ $ emerge -puvND world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

!!! The following update has been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies:

x11-base/xorg-server:0

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=x11-proto/randrproto-1.4" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-proto/randrproto-9999 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/local/portage/layman/x11/profiles/package.mask:

# Don't let people install these accidentally

(dependency required by "x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.99.901" [ebuild])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

mais je ne penses pas qu'il y a une relation avec gcompris.  :Question: 

Merci

----------

## boozo

'alute

 *games-kids/gcompris-9.2.2.ebuild wrote:*   

> PYTHON_DEPEND="python? 2:2.6"
> 
> PYTHON_USE_WITH_OPT="python"
> 
> PYTHON_USE_WITH="sqlite threads"
> ...

 

 *elyes's emerge --info wrote:*   

> dev-lang/python:     2.7.1, 3.1.3 

 

as-tu migré vers python-2.7 ces derniers jours ? p.e. un simple oubli du traditionnel #python-updater si ça se trouve ?

----------

## elyes

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 'alute
> 
> as-tu migré vers python-2.7 ces derniers jours ? p.e. un simple oubli du traditionnel #python-updater si ça se trouve ?

 

salut,

il me semble l'avoir fais, dans le doute je re-lance python-updater

Merci

--edit

j'ai re-lancé python-updater, il ma trouvé vte et openoffice-bin.

je suis certain si je re-lance encore une fois il va me trouvé les mêmes portages a compiler.  :Confused: 

je le laisse finir avant de re-tester "gcompris"

cordialement,

Elyes

----------

## boozo

Vu ce que tu écris je ne crois pas également que cela changera qqch   :Sad: 

Je ne sais pas trop là... le problème est à l'usage et pas à la compilation donc p.e. tenter un rebuild forcé des dépendances de gcompris histoire de s'assurer que tout est ok ? voir si le rep de paramétrage local (.gcompris?) n'est pas en cause ?

Si le pb persiste faudra ouvrir un bug

----------

## elyes

salut,

en effet ca change rien.

j'ai également fais un emerge -e system mais ca na rien changé

j'ai également supprimer le .gcompris et changer de compte mais toujours rien :'(

ce qui est étrange là je relance python-updater et j'ai toujours vte et openoffice-bin à recompiler (il doit y avoir qq chose de cassé malgré le emerge -e system)

```
 # python-updater -p

 * Starting Python Updater...

 * Main active version of Python:  2.7

 * Active version of Python 2:     2.7

 * Active version of Python 3:     3.1

 *   Adding to list: app-office/openoffice-bin:0

 *   Adding to list: app-office/openoffice-bin:0

 *   Adding to list: x11-libs/vte:0

 *     check: manual [Added to list manually, see CHECKS in manpage for more information.]

 * emerge -Dv1 --keep-going -p app-office/openoffice-bin:0 app-office/openoffice-bin:0 x11-libs/vte:0

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/vte-0.26.2  USE="python -debug -doc -glade (-introspection)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-bin-3.2.1  USE="java -gnome -kde" LINGUAS="fr -ar -as -ast -bg -bn -ca -cs -da -de -dz -el -en -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fi -ga -gl -gu -hi -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -km -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml -mr -my -nb -nl -nn -oc -om -or -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sh -si -sk -sl -sr -sv -ta -te -th -tr -ug -uk -uz -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Merci

----------

## boozo

Pour openoffice-bin c'est +/- normal : c'est un package binaire et pour ceux-là, il est impossible au script de savoir quelle est la version utilisé initialement (revdep-rebuild est aussi affecté mais pour lui on peut blacklister certain packages pour python-updater je ne sais pas...)

Pour vte en revanche, je ne vois pas pourquoi ; peut-être que le support pour pyhton2.7 est-il encore défaillant ?

M'enfin si le emerge -e world ne donne rien ni déinstaller/réintaller gcompris...   :Sad: 

Edit: btw, on peut voir un #emerge -pv --depclean ?

----------

## elyes

salut,

voila:

http://pastebin.com/nRU45Tzp

voila plus d'info:

```
$ eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/x86/10.0

  [2]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop *

  [3]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/gnome

  [4]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde

  [5]   default/linux/x86/10.0/developer

  [6]   default/linux/x86/10.0/server

  [7]   hardened/linux/x86

  [8]   selinux/2007.0/x86

  [9]   selinux/2007.0/x86/hardened

  [10]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86

  [11]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/desktop

  [12]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/developer

  [13]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/hardened

  [14]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/server

```

```
$ eselect python list

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.7 *

  [2]   python3.1

```

```
$ gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.5.1 *

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.5.1-hardenednopie

 [3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.5.1-hardenednopiessp

 [4] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.5.1-hardenednossp

 [5] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.5.1-vanilla

```

Merci

Best Regards,

Elyes

----------

## boozo

Navré, j'espérais qqch d'obsolète dans world mais non apparemment   :Sad: 

Plusieurs choses éventuellement avant d'ouvrir un bug : j'avais mal lu ton post mais tu n'as fait qu'un emerge -e @system - je serais tenté de faire #emerge -O gcompris pour forcer à recontruire ses dépendances (sinon désinstaller/reinstaller ensuite gcompris - voire carrément un emerge -e world mais bon c'est l'arme lourde de dernier espoir mais quelques fois c'est salutaire)

Btw, s'il te reste ton python2.6 en binpkg de backup, il serait p.e. intéressant de le remettre et de switcher dessus avec eselect. Voir ainsi de façon certaine si le pb est python dépendant ou non - m'enfin, je n'y crois gère... j'ai vu des posts sur b.g.o qui montrait qu'il tournait en version 2.7 donc...   :Sad: 

----------

## netfab

Un petit coup de strace ou de gdb sur gcompris peut peut-être te donner des infos... Et en cas de recompilation d'un paquet, désactive ccache...

----------

## elyes

bonjour,

j'ai re-compiler sqlite et le problème est résolu  :Smile: 

merci à vous

----------

